# Lakes Region Trails - NH  Conditions



## HD333 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone in the Lakes Region know if the trails below are walkable yet?

Red Hill
Rattlesnake

Thanks


----------



## threecy (Apr 22, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Anyone in the Lakes Region know if the trails below are walkable yet?
> 
> Red Hill
> Rattlesnake



Red Hill and West Rattlesnake are both snow free.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks!  

Looks like we will do Rattlesnake with the kids  then hit the Corner House for a few Tuckermans and dinner.

HD


----------



## Skier75 (May 11, 2009)

But how are the bugs?


----------



## Telemechanic (May 12, 2009)

I just did Rattlesnake and Red Hill the previous two weekends.  I was surprised to find the black flies were out already (no signs of them just 20 miles north at home).  They didn't bother me while hiking but they'd get on my nerves if I stopped.  No problems while on the summits with a breeze.  Of course they'll probably get worse as the weeks go by.

The trails were in great shape.  I saw plenty of spring flowers.  

The Rattlesnake / Morgan trailhead was already very busy both weekends.  The SLA has built another parking lot on the Rattlesnake side of Rte 113.  I'm not sure if it will replace the old lot or serve as overflow.  Those trails desperately need more parking.

The Red Hill Trail was very quiet.  I only saw two other parties on the trail.  I'd like to recommend trying the nameless loop trail that forms a circuit with the Red Hill Trail with junctions 0.1 mile from the summit and .25 from the parking lots (past a right hand turn of the Red Hill Trail, up the snowmobile trail).  It climbs (or descends) west of RHT through some open forest with beautiful views on a young and soft treadway.  

Does anyone know when this trail was built?


----------



## threecy (May 14, 2009)

Telemechanic said:


> Does anyone know when this trail was built?



I believe the 'loop' portion of that trail was opened within the last 5 years.

There are also some old logging roads near it that provide nice, alternate ways down.


----------

